# Crazy husky aka Dakota



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Some random at home and in the neighborhood pics…


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

A few more…




























Crazy pic from this past Christmas, caught in the middle of a sneeze.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

And more up in the mountains…


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

I love him. The one with the guinea pig, the one with him sneezing, and the ones of him out in the snow are particularly awesome. I really like the one with the mountains in the background. Reminds me of my camping trip last year, which I wish Ringo could have came on.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Those are grrrreat! Love the play bow with the little chi's! And the mid-sneeze pic is FREAKY! Is that a real gerbil he's laying with?

EDIT: Oops, I mean guini pig lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

OMG! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I want to steal your dog...sorry!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, it's actually my husband that took all the pictures though. He's a photographer, lucky me!

And yes, it's a real female guinea pig (Jasmine)...contrary to the stuffed toy squirrel in the first post. Actually, he gets along better with the guinea pig than the chihuahuas...they're a little intimidated by him.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Pictures like these and all the others I’ve been seeing of husky’s lately make me want to get one so bad! They're all so beautiful


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous dog! While the sneezing picture is kind of freaky it's GREAT! He looks like he's got mascara on!!  What a cutie!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely stunning dog... such a beauty!


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

He looks like a rascal. The Christmas picture looks awsome. I love huskies!


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Lovely dog you have there!
I personaly love the last pic, Dakota looks so intimidating, and wild, a very powerfull look in it's eyes.

Hope my Husky turns out to be as good as Dakota!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> Hope my Husky turns out to be as good as Dakota!


Who said he was good? 

Looking forward to seeing yours when you get him. Do you know if yours will be a male or female? Coming from a breeder local to you?

Just wondering, who's the dog in your avatar?


----------

